# Pinterest



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The "latest hot new thing". Pinterest is a virtual "corkboard", you pin photos and others can pin your photos to their board. Most of it is artsy craftsy stuff, but I have been watching it (have not joined) and see it growing and garnering interest. The interesting part is the guys that have been using it have reported traffic from the site to theirs from the pictures that have been "pinned". There is supposedly significant SEO value. I can see the use for those that do decorative painting or custom finishes, still not convinced the mainstream painter will find it of value. Anyways, thought I'd share it!

Pinterest

Overview


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Chris I saw this gaining popularity from posts on social media sites months ago. Never would I have guessed it would have taken off like it has. 

I need to get some pro shots and upload them. Everything I have is with a cheap p&s or my phone


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I read an article a while that had the growth rates, don't remember the specifics, but it was phenomenal. I think some of the GC crowd would find it more useful, putting shots of fixtures, trim, details, etc.

A lot of the sites I see like this, (delicious, storify, etc) seem to not really have a "home improvement" category, but more of a lifestyles section, kind of hard find the niche.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea I agree, most of it is lifestyle and tech.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

This will make more honey do lists than anything previously known to mankind. The devil now has a website.


----------

